# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Կանանց քահանայությունը

## Monk

Արդի դարաշրջանի կենսակերպի եւ մտայնության պայմանները Քրիստոնեական Եկեղեցու համար առաջադրում են նորանոր հարցեր` փորձելով վերանայել տալ իր մի շարք սկզբունքային դիրքորոշումներ: Վերջին տասնամյակներին լայն թափ ստացած ֆեմինիստական տարբեր շարժումների արդյունքում նման հարցերից մեկը դարձավ կանանց քահանայության խնդիրը: Կինն այսօր հասարակական կյանքի գրեթե բոլոր ասպարեզներում տղամարդու կողքին հավասար դիրք է գրավում, հետեւաբար հարց է ծագում՝ չի՞ կարող արդյոք նույն ոգով նաեւ քահանայական աստիճան ստանալ:
Հետաքրքիր կլիներ այս հարցի շուրջ  կարծիքներ լսել... :Cool:

----------


## Monk

Այս հարցին բոլոր առաքելահաստատ ուղղափառ եկեղեցիները, այդ թվում եւ Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին, միշտ էլ միանշանակ ժխտական պատասխան են տվել, մինչդեռ բողոքական հարանվանությունները եւ Անգլիկան եկեղեցին որոշ վերապահումների են դիմում` կանանց շնորհելով քահանայական, անգամ եպիսկոպոսական աստիճան: Նման քայլը փորձ է արվում հիմնավորել Սուրբ գրքով` վկայակոչելով Պողոս առաքյալի խոսքը. «Դուք բոլորդ, որ ի Քրիստոս մկրտուեցիք, Քրիստոսով զգեստաւորուեցիք, ուրեմն, խտրութիւն չկայ ո՛չ հրեայի եւ ո՛չ հեթանոսի, ո՛չ ծառայի եւ ո՛չ ազատի, ո՛չ արուի եւ ո՛չ էգի. որովհետեւ դուք ամէնքդ մեկ էք ի Քրիստոս Յիսուս» (Գաղատ. Գ:27-28): Եթե խտրություն չկա, ապա դա պետք է լինի բոլոր պարագաներում, հետեւաբար` նաեւ քահանայության հարցում: Վկայակոչումն առավել հաստատուն է դառնում Պետրոս առաքյալի կողմից քրիստոնյաներին տրվող բնորոշումով. «Բայց դուք ընտիր ցեղ էք, թագաւորութիւն, քահանայութիւն, սուրբ ազգ, Աստծու սեփական ժողովուրդ» (Ա Պետ. Բ:9, տե՛ս նաեւ Ելք ԺԹ:6, Յայտ. Ե: 10): Հետեւաբար, վերոհիշյալ խնդրին արգելք եղող պատճառներն ավելի շատ արգասիք են ավանդապաշտական նախապաշարումների:
Սակայն որքանո՞վ է սա համապատասխանում իրականությանը: Որպեսզի մեզ հստակորեն ներկայանան կանանց քահանայագործման արգելքները, նախ նշենք, որ քրիստոնեական եկեղեցու քահանայությունը սկզբնավորվում է հենց Քրիստոսից, եւ քահանան իր անձով խորհրդանշորեն ներկայացնում է նրան: Անժխտելի է այն փաստը, որ մարմնացյալ Աստվածորդին հանդես է գալիս տղամարդու կերպարանքով, հետեւաբար կնոջ անձը երբեք չի կարող դառնալ նրա խորհրդանշական պատկերը:
Քրիստոսի քահանայական իշխանությունն իր շարունակական ընթացքն ունեցավ առաքյալների միջոցով, իսկ Քրիստոս երբեք իր ընտրյալ 12 առաքյալների թվում որեւէ կնոջ չընդգրկեց, հակառակ, որ նրա հետեւորդների թվում կային բարեպաշտ կանայք, որոնք նրա կողքին էին անգամ այն ժամանակ, երբ առաքյալները լքել էին նրան: Կանանց քահանայության ջատագովները սա փորձում են բացատրել հետեւյալ կերպ. կինը հրեական միջավայրում ճնշված կարգավիճակում էր, եւ Քրիստոս, հարմարվելով ընդունված կարգին, ընտրեց միայն տղամարդկանց: Նախ` Քրիստոս երբեք տուրք չտվեց այդ կարգերին, այլ ընդհակառակը, վերացրեց կնոջ նկատմամբ եղած ավանդական սահմանափակումները. ուշադրության էր արժանացնում նրանց, այցելում եւ ուսուցանում ( Ղուկ. Ժ:38-40), անթաքույց զրուցում նրանց հետ (Հովհ. Դ:6-27), բժշկում եւ կատարում նրանց խնդրանքները ( Մարկ. Ա:29), ներում եւ պաշտպանում է օրենքով դատապարտելի շնացող կնոջը (Հովհ. Ը:3-11), որով ցույց է տալիս նաեւ, որ այս հարցում կնոջ պատիժն ավելի խիստ չպետք է լինի, քան տղամարդունը, վերացնում է տղամարդու` կամայականորեն կնոջն արձակելու օրենքը` հավասար իրավունքներ հաստատելով նրանց միջեւ ( Մատթ. ԺԹ:3-9, Մարկ. Ժ:2-11), իր հարությունից հետո նախ կանանց է երեւում, իսկ նրա հարության լուրը հրեշտակները կանանց են հանձնարարում հաղորդել աշակերտներին (Մատթ. ԻԸ:7-10): Կանանց այս աստիճան բարձրացնող Տերը երբեք չէր կարող զանց առնել այնպիսի կարեւոր հանգամանք, ինչպիսին քահանայությունն է, իսկ մարդկային, այն էլ սխալ օրենքների նկատմամբ հարմարվողականություն վերագրել հանուն արդարության եւ ճշմարտության խաչյալ Փրկչին` պարզապես անհանդուրժելի է:
Առաքելական շրջանում եւս կին քահանաների չենք հանդիպում, չնայած նրանք բարեսիրական գործունեություն էին ծավալում (Գործք Թ:36), սպասարկում եկեղեցուն (Հռոմ. ԺԶ:1), անգամ մարգարեանում (Գործք ԻԱ:9), բայց ոչ երբեք` քահանայագործում: Այս փաստն ընդգծվում է հատկապես նրանով, որ Հուդայի փոխարեն 12-րդ առաքյալի թեկնածուներ են առաջադրվում երկու տղամարդ աշակերտներ (Գործք Ա: 15-26), մինչդեռ կարո՞ղ էր լինեն ավելի մեծ թեկնածու, քան Տիրամայրն էր:
Հրեական միջավայրում ընդունված սովորություններն այստեղ եւս դեր խաղալ չէին կարող, քանի որ առաքյալներն իրենց քարոզչությամբ շուտով դուրս եկան հրեական շրջանակից եւ տարածվեցին դեպի շրջակա քաղաքներն ու երկրները, ուր հունահռոմեական քաղաքակրթության եւ հեթանոս քրմուհիների առկայության պայմաններում բնավ խորթ պիտի չթվար կին քահանաների գոյությունը, սակայն այստեղ եւս կին քահանաների չենք տեսնում` չնայած հրեական շատ օրենքներ ու սովորույթներ, ինչպես օրինակ` թլփատությունը, պարտադիր չհամարվեցին:
Արգելքի էությունը հասկանալու համար նշենք, որ Աստծո եւ նրան հավատացող մարդկության միջեւ կնքված ուխտը Հին կտակարանում խորհրդանշորեն նույնացվում է հարսի եւ փեսայի միջեւ եղող սիրո հետ (տե՛ս Օսէէ Բ:16, Երեմ. Բ:2, Երգ երգոց): Նոր կտակարանում եւս Քրիստոս եւ եկեղեցին հանդես են գալիս որպես փեսա եւ հարս (տե՛ս Մարկ. Բ:19, Հովհ. Գ:28-30, Բ Կորնթ. ԺԱ:2, Յայտ. ԺԹ:7-8):
Ինչպես կինն է գոյություն առել ամուսնու կողից, այնպես էլ եկեղեցին է հիմնվել Քրիստոսի կողից բխած ջրի եւ արյան` Ս. Մկրտության եւ Ս. Հաղորդության խորհուրդների վրա: Եվ եթե առաջին Ադամը մեղքի ու մահվան իշխանության տակ ընկավ կողակցի դրդումով, ապա երկրորդ Ադամը` Քրիստոս, ազատեց իր կողակցին` եկեղեցուն, այդ իշխանությունից եւ հաստատեց անարատության եւ սրբության մեջ: Ինչպես ամուսինն ու կինն են մեկ մարմին, այնպես էլ Քրիստոս եւ եկեղեցին: Քրիստոս, որ գլուխն է եկեղեցու, իրականացրեց մարդկության փրկությունն իր մարմնի խաչելությամբ ու հարությամբ եւ շարունակում է փրկագործությունը դարձյալ իր մարմնի` եկեղեցու միջոցով: Քահանան հանդես է գալիս ոչ թե սոսկ իբրեւ մարմնի անդամներից մեկը, այլ խորհրդանշում է հենց գլուխը` Քրիստոսին, ուստի նա պետք է նման լինի նրան ամեն ինչով, նաեւ սեռով:
Ինչ վերաբերում է Գաղատ. Գ:27-28 եւ Ա Պետ. Բ:9 վերոնշյալ համարներին, ասենք, որ քրիստոնեական քահանայության երկու ըմբռնում գոյություն ունի. առաջինը քրիստոնյաների համընդհանուր քահանայական կարգն է, որ տրվում է մկրտությամբ` փրկության եւ հաղթանակած եկեղեցու անդամ դառնալու համար: Սրանով իրոք վերանում են բոլոր տեսակի սեռային, ազգային, տարիքային, դասային եւ այլ տարբերությունները, եւ ամենքը հավասարվում են փրկության շնորհի առջեւ: Երկրորդը պաշտոնակատար կամ սպասարկու քահանայությունն է, որով համընդհանուր քահանայության միջից ընտրված անձինք, ձեռնադրությամբ ստանալով առաքելավանդ իշխանությունը, կոչվում են կատարելու սրբազան խորհուրդներն ու պաշտամունքային ծիսակարգերը եւ դառնալու Տիրոջ տեսանելի ու շոշափելի խորհրդանիշները: Այս երկրորդ պարագայում էլ հենց կանանց առջեւ պատնեշվում է բնական եւ աստվածադիր արգելքը:
Այսուհանդերձ հստակեցնենք, որ տղամարդու եւ կնոջ համար հաստատված այս կարգը երբեք էլ խտրականություն կամ ստորադասում մտցնել չի նշանակում, այլ Աստծո սահմանած նվիրաբաշխում: Աստված կնոջը տվել է մեկ այլ մեծագույն շնորհ` մայրությունը, որով նա կարողացավ բարձրանալ իր ճնշված դիրքից եւ հասնել Աստվածամոր փառքին: Տեղին է իբրեւ եզրափակում հիշել Գարեգին կաթողիկոս Հովսեփյանցի խոսքը, ըստ որի ընտանեկան հարկը մի եկեղեցի է, որի քահանան մայրն է:

----------


## Safaryan

Իսկ ճիշտ է, ո՞ր Հռոմի պապերից մեկը կին էր: :Smile:

----------


## Anchi

> Իսկ ճիշտ է, ո՞ր Հռոմի պապերից մեկը կին էր:



Այո:

----------


## Monk

Միայն թե կին լինելն իմացվել է մահվանից հետո:

----------


## Astrid

Հրեաների մոտ կինը լիարժեք մարդ չի համարվել, իրավազուրկ է եղել: Նոր Կտակարանում երբ պատմվում է Քրիստոսի գործունեության մասին, օրինակ հացի բազմացումը, գրված է 5000 հազար հոգի, նկատի ունենալով միայն տղամարդկանց, առանց հաշվի առնելու կանանց ու երեխաներին: Բայց Քրիստոսը ոչ թե նույնացրեց կամ լրիվ հավասարեցրեց կնոջ ու տղամարդու դերերը, այլ բարձրացրեց կնոջը որպես հասարակության լիիրավ ու լիարժեք անդամ, ամուսնության մեջ որպես ամուսնու օգնական, բայց ոչ ամուսնուց ցածր էակ, այլ լիարժեք մարդ, բայց ամուսնուն հպատակվող անձ: 
Կանանց քահանայությունը Ավետարանը չի քարոզում: Դուք ի՞նչ էք հասկանում "կանանց քահանայություն" ասելով: Բայց կինը հասարակության լիիրավ անդամ ու մանավանդ Աստծո առաջ պատասխանատվության համար իրավունք ունի Ավետարանի տարածման մեջ իր ներդրումն ունենալ: Բայց դա չի նշանակում իր վրա վերցնել տղամարդկանց պարտականությունները որպես եկեղեցու անդամ: Արդյո՞ք դա նկատի ունեք ասելով "կանանց քահանայություն":

----------


## Monk

Այն, ինչ ես նկատի ունեմ, արդեն շարադրել եմ վերևում:  :Smile:

----------


## Fedora

ինչքան ով վոր տեղյակ եմ, Աստվածաշնչով  արգելվում է կանանց  ստանձնել այդ պաշտոնը .Ու ես դրան կողմնակից եմ, Աստծո խոսքը պիտի հարգել եվ ընդւնել. Այլ բան է Կնոջ Աստցուն ծառյելը, աշակերտներ պատրաստելը,  Աստցո մասին վկայելը, ավետարանելը, ցանկացաց մարդ կանչված դրա համար տե կին տե տղամարդ. Պարտադիր չէ քահանա լիել վոր մարդկանց հոգիներ պրկել. :Smile:  Ի դեպ այս հարցում մեր Առաքելական եկեղեցին շատ է պասիվ. :Smile:

----------


## Monk

> ինչքան ով վոր տեղյակ եմ, Աստվածաշնչով  արգելվում է կանանց  ստանձնել այդ պաշտոնը .Ու ես դրան կողմնակից եմ, Աստծո խոսքը պիտի հարգել եվ ընդւնել. Այլ բան է Կնոջ Աստցուն ծառյելը, աշակերտներ պատրաստելը,  Աստցո մասին վկայելը, ավետարանելը, ցանկացաց մարդ կանչված դրա համար տե կին տե տղամարդ. Պարտադիր չէ քահանա լիել վոր մարդկանց հոգիներ պրկել. Ի դեպ այս հարցում մեր Առաքելական եկեղեցին շատ է պասիվ.


Իսկ միգուցե այդ պասսիվությունը երկկողմանի է?  :Smile:

----------


## Fedora

> Միայն թե կին լինելն իմացվել է մահվանից հետո:


չեք ասի օվ ե եղել. եվ վօռ տվեռին՞

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց



> Իսկ միգուցե այդ պասսիվությունը երկկողմանի է?


Հարգելի Մոնկ, հարցդ իրապես ինց իմաստազուրկ է թվում.Եթե ձեզ տվում է  թե մարդիկ գրկաբաց պիտի ընդունեն Քրիստոսին սխալվւոմ ես, բա սատանան քնած է?
Եկեղեցին ու իր պասհտոնյաները ամեն ինչ պիտի անեն, վոր մարդիք դարձի գան ու պրկվեմ :Smile:

----------


## Monk

> չեք ասի օվ ե եղել. եվ վօռ տվեռին՞


Ճիշտն ասած այս պահին լավ չեմ հիշում. հետո կճշտեմ, կասեմ:



> Հարգելի Մոնկ, հարցդ իրապես ինց իմաստազուրկ է թվում.Եթե ձեզ տվում է  թե մարդիկ գրկաբաց պիտի ընդունեն Քրիստոսին սխալվւոմ ես, բա սատանան քնած է?
> Եկեղեցին ու իր պասհտոնյաները ամեն ինչ պիտի անեն, վոր մարդիք դարձի գան ու պրկվեմ


Հարգելի Fedora, եթե հարցս իմաստազուրկ է, ապա կներեք դրա համար: Չնայած ես այդպես չեմ կարծում: Դժվար է ասել, թե ինձ ինչ է թվում, դժվար է ասել նաև միանշանակ, թե ով ինչպես է ընդունում Քրիստոսին: Սատանայի քնած կամ արթուն լինելն էլ կախված է նրանից, թե մենք` մարդիկս, ինչքանով ենք քնած կամ արթուն: 
Եթե ասեմ, որ Եկեղեցին ու նրա բոլոր պաշտոնյաներն ամեն ինչ անում են մարդկանց դարձի բերելու համար, սխալ կլինի, քանի որ նախ` Եկեղեցին միայն պաշտոնյաներից չի կազմված, այլ նրա հիմնական մասը, այսպես ասած, ոչ պաշտոնյաներն են, և Եկեղեցու յուրաքանչյուր անդամ, հոգևորական, թե աշխարհիկ, ունի առաքելություն: Չի կարելի ամեն ինչ գցել մի խումբ հոգևորականների ուսերին և քաշվելով մի կողմ` մազաչափ անգամ պատասխանատվություն չզգալ, դեռ ավելին, ստանձնել դատավորի կեցվածք: Եվ երկրորդ` հոգևորականները մոնոլիտ մի ամբողջություն չեն և չի կարելի ամեն ինչ բացարձակեցնել ու տարածել բոլորի վրա: Ոմանք իրոք լիարժեք համապատասխանում են իրենց կոչմանն ու առաքելությանը, ոմանք երբեմն թերանում են, իսկ ոմանք էլ, ցավոք սրտի, լիովին անարժան են իրենց հոգևոր կոչմանը:
Կխնդրեի պարզաբանեք, թե ինչու էր հարցս իմաստազուրկ :Smile:

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական։ Թեմայից դուրս քննարկումները տեղափոխվել են այստեղ։*

----------


## Rammstein

Ես կտրականապես դեմ եմ կանանց քահանայությանը։ Ի՞նչ կապ ունի հավասարությունը դրա հետ։ Դա նույն բանն ա, ոնց որ օրենք ընդունեն, որ տղամարդիկ էլ կարան հղիանան։ :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ես կողմ եմ. կանայք ապացուցել են, որ կարող են ավելի լավ առաջնորդ, նախաձեռնող լինել բոլոր ոլորտներում ու եթե ոչ ավելի լավ, քան տղամարդիկ, ապա հաստատ ոչ վատ

----------

Ուլուանա (03.09.2009)

----------


## Նարե

> Միայն թե կին լինելն իմացվել է մահվանից հետո:


Հմ իսկ ես որքանով հիշում եմ այդ Պապի կին լինելը պարզել են այն բանից հետո, երբ նա հղիացել է և երկունքի ցավերը սկսվելու ժամանակ ամեն ինչ պարզվել է, կարծեմ կարդացել եմ ««Սրբազան Ավազակաորջը»» գրքում

 Իսկ անձամբ ես դեմ եմ կանանց քահանայությանը, քանի որ դա ընդունելի չէ Աստվածաշնչով ու կարծես թե տղամարդիկ վատ չեն կատարում իրենց աշխատանքը, ամեն դեպքում կողմ եմ ուղղափառությանը

----------


## Tigran1989

Աստվածաշնչում գրած ա, որ կինը չպիտի քահանա դառնա: Կնոջը Հիսուսը համարում ա տղամարդուն ենթակա արարած,ոնց որ տղամարդը Հիսուսին,Հիսուսն էլ Աստծուն:Էդ իրավունքը կնոջը չի տալիս:
Կարծեմ սենց ա ասվում, որ Հիսուսի գլուխը Աստվածն ա, տղամարդու գլուխը` Հիսուսն ա, իսկ կնոջ գլուխը `տղամարդն ա:
Կին քահանա չեմ էլ պատկերացնում, հետաքրքիր ա բեղմորուս պահելու են, թե չէ?
Խոսքի տենց թրաշով մի հատ կին գլխիս վերևը կանգնած հարցնի,__Որդյակս, տեր ես? :LOL:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ես կողմ եմ. կանայք ապացուցել են, որ կարող են ավելի լավ առաջնորդ, նախաձեռնող լինել բոլոր ոլորտներում ու եթե ոչ ավելի լավ, քան տղամարդիկ, ապա հաստատ ոչ վատ


Հարգելիս, սա քաղաքականություն չէ, որ առաջնորդի մասին խոսենք։ Խոսքը գնում է հոգեւոր առաջնորդի մասին։ Սահմանված է, որ այն պետք է լինի տղամարդ։ Ո՞վ եւ ի՞նչ իրավունքով է փոխում այդ «կանոնադրությունը»։ :Angry2: 
Բերեմ մի օրինակ. ֆուտբոլը արդեն քանի դար է խաղում են հիմնականում նույն ձեւով։ Հիիմա պատկերացրեք մեկը վաղը գա, ու ասի «գիտե՞՞՞՞՞ք, պետք ա գնդակը ոչ թե ոտով տշել, այլ ձեռով....  :Fool: »։

----------


## Lion

> Արդի դարաշրջանի կենսակերպի եւ մտայնության պայմանները Քրիստոնեական Եկեղեցու համար առաջադրում են նորանոր հարցեր` փորձելով վերանայել տալ իր մի շարք սկզբունքային դիրքորոշումներ: Վերջին տասնամյակներին լայն թափ ստացած ֆեմինիստական տարբեր շարժումների արդյունքում նման հարցերից մեկը դարձավ կանանց քահանայության խնդիրը: Կինն այսօր հասարակական կյանքի գրեթե բոլոր ասպարեզներում տղամարդու կողքին հավասար դիրք է գրավում, հետեւաբար հարց է ծագում՝ չի՞ կարող արդյոք նույն ոգով նաեւ քահանայական աստիճան ստանալ:
> Հետաքրքիր կլիներ այս հարցի շուրջ  կարծիքներ լսել...


Ես դեմ եմ: Ընդ որւմ, ոչ թե ինչ-որ տրամաբանական հիմնավորմամբ, այլ ինտուիտիվ: Կրոնը ինտուիտիվ մակարդակի վրա է: Եվ այդ մակարդակում ես ուղղակի չեմ կարող ընդունել կին-քահանա :Sad:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հարգելիս, սա քաղաքականություն չէ, որ առաջնորդի մասին խոսենք։ Խոսքը գնում է հոգեւոր առաջնորդի մասին։ Սահմանված է, որ այն պետք է լինի տղամարդ։ Ո՞վ եւ ի՞նչ իրավունքով է փոխում այդ «կանոնադրությունը»։
> Բերեմ մի օրինակ. ֆուտբոլը արդեն քանի դար է խաղում են հիմնականում նույն ձեւով։ Հիիմա պատկերացրեք մեկը վաղը գա, ու ասի «գիտե՞՞՞՞՞ք, պետք ա գնդակը ոչ թե ոտով տշել, այլ ձեռով.... »։


Հարգելիս, եթե քո մոտ տղամարդն ու կինը հարաբերակցվում են ինչպես ոտքն ու ձեռքը, ապա ուրիշ բան սպասելի էլ չէր

----------


## Rammstein

> Հարգելիս, եթե քո մոտ տղամարդն ու կինը հարաբերակցվում են ինչպես ոտքն ու ձեռքը, ապա ուրիշ բան սպասելի էլ չէր


Պետք չի այդքան տառակեր լինել, ես կարայի ուրիշ օրինակ բերեյի, որի դեպքում չէիր կարող այդպես ասել, բայց վառ լինելու համար սա բերեցի։ :Cool:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստվածաշնչում գրած ա, որ կինը չպիտի քահանա դառնա: Կնոջը Հիսուսը համարում ա տղամարդուն ենթակա արարած,ոնց որ տղամարդը Հիսուսին,Հիսուսն էլ Աստծուն:Էդ իրավունքը կնոջը չի տալիս:
> Կարծեմ սենց ա ասվում, որ Հիսուսի գլուխը Աստվածն ա, տղամարդու գլուխը` Հիսուսն ա, իսկ կնոջ գլուխը `տղամարդն ա:
> Կին քահանա չեմ էլ պատկերացնում, հետաքրքիր ա բեղմորուս պահելու են, թե չէ?
> Խոսքի տենց թրաշով մի հատ կին գլխիս վերևը կանգնած հարցնի,__*Որդյակս, տեր ես?:*D


 :LOL: 



անընդհատ Աստվածաշունչն եք մեջբերում... լավ էլի, մյուս քրիստոնյաները որ ընդունում են, ոնց-որ հեչ էդ գիրքը իրանց Սուրբ գիրքը չի?

այ որ հարցնի՝ համաձայն ես ամուսնանալ ....-ի հետ, լրիվ տեղը կընկնի :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Պետք չի այդքան տառակեր լինել, ես կարայի ուրիշ օրինակ բերեյի, որի դեպքում չէիր կարող այդպես ասել, բայց վառ լինելու համար սա բերեցի։


բայց ամեն դեպքում քո օրինակը հենց քո ասած վառ արտահայտում էր, թե քո համար կինը որերորդ կատեգորիայի ա: Երբ որ ընդունեք, որ բոլորս էլ հավասար ենք /թեկուզ կինը կաֆել խփի, ասֆալտ սարքի, տաքսի քշի.../, այ էն ժամանակ նաև էս ոլորտում կպատկերացնեք կնոջը

----------


## Նարե

> բայց ամեն դեպքում քո օրինակը հենց քո ասած վառ արտահայտում էր, թե քո համար կինը որերորդ կատեգորիայի ա: Երբ որ ընդունեք, որ բոլորս էլ հավասար ենք /թեկուզ կինը կաֆել խփի, ասֆալտ սարքի, տաքսի քշի.../, այ էն ժամանակ նաև էս ոլորտում կպատկերացնեք կնոջը


Աստղ, հա թող էլի կանայք կաֆել խփեն, բայց եկեղեցում քահանայության հետ գործ չունեն

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ, հա թող էլի կանայք կաֆել խփեն, բայց եկեղեցում քահանայության հետ գործ չունեն


ինչ-որ հիմնավոր պատճառ կա?, թե էլի Աստվածաշունչը պիտի մեջբերես?

----------


## Նարե

> ինչ-որ հիմնավոր պատճառ կա?, թե էլի Աստվածաշունչը պիտի մեջբերես?


հմմմմմմմ Աստվածաշունչը քեզ բավական չի՞: Դե օրինակ ես մինչև հիմա անհրաժեշտությունը չեմ զգացել կին քահանանեչի, ասենք չեմ պատկերացնում , թե ինչպես կինը կարող է ժամերգություն կատարել

----------


## Rammstein

> բայց ամեն դեպքում քո օրինակը հենց քո ասած վառ արտահայտում էր, թե քո համար կինը որերորդ կատեգորիայի ա: Երբ որ ընդունեք, որ բոլորս էլ հավասար ենք /թեկուզ կինը կաֆել խփի, ասֆալտ սարքի, տաքսի քշի.../, այ էն ժամանակ նաև էս ոլորտում կպատկերացնեք կնոջը


Սխալվում ես։ Ինձ համար կինը եւ տղամարդը օրինական եւ բարոյական տեսանկյունից հավասար են, ԲԱՅՑ կան ոլորտներ, որոնք հավասարության հետ գտնվում են տարբեր հարթություններում (չգիտեմ, թե ոնց ավելի լավ բացատրեմ)։
Մի խոսքով կանանց քահանա դառնալը նույնքան անընդունելի ա, ինչքան, որ տղամարդու գնալը գինեկոլոգի մոտ։ :Xeloq:

----------


## Ambrosine

> հմմմմմմմ Աստվածաշունչը քեզ բավական չի՞: Դե օրինակ ես մինչև հիմա անհրաժեշտությունը չեմ զգացել կին քահանանեչի, ասենք չեմ պատկերացնում , թե ինչպես կինը կարող է ժամերգություն կատարել


չէ, բավական չի: Աստվածաշունը Սահմանադրություն կամ նորմատիվ ակտ չի: Ասենք 301-ին ընդունվեց Քրիստոնեությունը, մեր կաթողիկոսը ամուսնանում էր, կաթողիկոսական գահը ժառանգական էր, ու էդ ինչից հանկարծ որոշեցին, որ պիտի կաթողիկոսը ասենք կուսակրոն լինի? Աստվածաշնչում տողատակերում էին գտել այդպիսի միտք? Ոնց պետք ա եղել, նենց էլ դասավորել են: Լևոն 2-րդ, թե 6-րդ Մեդիչի պապը ինչ արեց? Համաշխարհային սոբորի որոշումների տեքստի մեջ ավելացրեց Հռոմին ձեռնտու տողը, այն է՝ Հռոմեական եկեղեցին միշտ էլ առաջնություն է ունեցել. դրանից հետո աշխարհի քրիստոնյաներին համախմբեց Հռոմի շուրջը ու սկսեց հոգևոր, իսկ ապա նաև դե ֆակտո քաղաքական տրանսգրեսիան
էս հարցը դիտեք զուտ մարդկային առումով. կինը կարող է? կինը ինչով է պակաս? ձայն չունի, որ երգի? ձեռք չունի, որ խաչը բռնի?...




> Սխալվում ես։ Ինձ համար կինը եւ տղամարդը օրինական եւ բարոյական տեսանկյունից հավասար են, ԲԱՅՑ կան ոլորտներ, որոնք հավասարության հետ գտնվում են տարբեր հարթություններում (չգիտեմ, թե ոնց ավելի լավ բացատրեմ)։
> Մի խոսքով կանանց քահանա դառնալը նույնքան անընդունելի ա, ինչքան, որ տղամարդու գնալը գինեկոլոգի մոտ։


կներես, իհարկե, բայց քո օրինակները մեկը մյուսից օրիգինալ են :LOL:  դու էլ չես կարողանում ճիշտ, դիպուկ արտահայտվել, որովհետև ինչ-որ հանցանք կամ անընդունելի բան չի:
ուղղակի մի բան ինձ համար պարզ է, որ հայ տղաները երբեք չեն կարող համակերպվել այսպիսի երևույթների հետ. միշտ լսում եմ այս միտքը՝ հայ կնոջը չի սազում....

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> հմմմմմմմ Աստվածաշունչը քեզ բավական չի՞: Դե օրինակ ես մինչև հիմա անհրաժեշտությունը չեմ զգացել կին քահանանեչի, ասենք չեմ պատկերացնում , թե ինչպես կինը կարող է ժամերգություն կատարել


բայց եթե տղամարդ քահանաներ էլ չլինեին կամ ընդհանրապես քահանաներ չլինեին, դու կարիքը չէիր էլ զգա

----------

Ուլուանա (03.09.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> կներես, իհարկե, բայց քո օրինակները մեկը մյուսից օրիգինալ են դու էլ չես կարողանում ճիշտ, դիպուկ արտահայտվել, որովհետև ինչ-որ հանցանք կամ անընդունելի բան չի:
> ուղղակի մի բան ինձ համար պարզ է, որ հայ տղաները երբեք չեն կարող համակերպվել այսպիսի երևույթների հետ. միշտ լսում եմ այս միտքը՝ հայ կնոջը չի սազում....


Ուղղակի ասեմ, որ գիտեմ քո ասած ՀԱՅ ՏՂԱՆԵՐԻՆ բայց իմ հայացքներով ես տարբերվում եմ նրանցից 180º-ով։ :Wink:  Օրինակ` եթե նրանք ասում են, որ հայ կնոջը չի սազում մարմնավաճառությունը, ապա ես ասում եմ, որ այդպես չէ, բոլոր ազգերի մեջ էլ կա այդ երեւույթը, եւ մենք ոչնչով ավել չենք ուրիշներից, որ մեր մեջ չլինի։ Սա որպես շխտում այն բանի, որ դու ինձ դասեցիր ՀԱՅ ՏՂԱՅԻ կարծրացած տիպին։

Ինչ վերաբերում է թեմային.... :Blush: 
Մի քիչ էլ խորանամ ու ասեմ, որ Քրիստոնեության մեջ ամեն ինչ ունի իր խորհուրդը։ Սովորական մարդկանց 96.58942%-ը ( :LOL: ) ի վիճակի չէ հասկանալ դրանք։ Եթե գրված է, որ քահանա պետք է լինի միայն տղամարդը, ապա դա գրված չէ նրա համար, որ կինը արժանի չէ, կամ չի կարող, կամ եսիմինչ։ Դա ունի ավելի խորը խորհուրդ, ուստի եթե գրված է, ապա էլ չենք քննարկում պատճառները, ուղղակի ընդունում ենք։

Ամեն դեպքում եթե որեւէ մեկը ուզում է, որ կանայք կարողանան դառնալ քահանա, ապա թող գնա ու սարքի մի նոր կրոն (քվազիքրիստոնեություն), որտեղ քահանաները կլինեն կանայք, Աստծուն կասեն ոչ թե Հայր Աստված, այլ մայր աստված, քահանային կասեն տեր մայր, տղամարդիկ կմտնեն այդ եկեղեցի գլխաշորով եւ այլն։ :Think: 

Հարգելի Աստղ, մի՞թե քեզ թվում է, որ եթե ասում ենք Հայր Աստված, ապա դա հենց էնպես է, էնքան որ տենց են հորինել։ Ո՛չ, դա ունի իր խորհուրդը։ Ես խորհրդանիշերից այդքան գլուխ չեմ հանում, բայց ինձ թույլ կտամ ենթադրել, որ քահանան էլ խորհրդանշում է հենց Աստծուն, կամ նման մի բան։ Եթե կին քահանա լինի, ապա մի հատ էլ իգական աստված է պետք։ Ամեն ինչ խառնվում է իրար։

Նույն տրամաբանությամբ կարելի է ասել, որ Քրիստոսը` բոլոր առաքյալներին ընտրելով տղամարդ, ոտնահարեց կանանց իրավունքները։ Ինչ, ամբողջ իսրաելում մի հատ խելքը գլխին կին չկա՞ր։ Թե՞ Հիսուսն էր կանանց արհամարհում։

Չգիտեմ, էսքան գրածս իմաստ ունի, թե ոչ :Xeloq: ։ Ես չեմ քննադատում, եւ ընդամենը փորձում եմ բացատրել։ :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Vaho

Միանշանակ ոչ. Կարո՞ղ եք Աստվածաշնչում այնպիսի մի համար ցույց տալ որտեղ ասվում կին քահանայի մասին: Աշխարհի տարբեր բնագավառներում կանայք ինչ որ դիրքեր ունեն, բայց հոգեոր իրականության մեջ կինը երկրորդ պլան է, որովհետև կնոջ գլուխը ամուսինն է, կինը կարող է միյայն օգնել, սատար կանգնել իր կողակցուն, որոշ հարցերում: ԵՎ ընդհանրապես, Աստված ունեցել է տղամարդ մարգարեներ, Հիսուսը ունեցել է տղամարդ աշակերտներ,  թագավորները եղել են տղամարդիկ, մի խոսքով.....
Բայց Աստված թե կնոջը և թե տղամարդուն սիրում է հավասար:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Էս արդեն եկեղեցուն էլ հասանք  :LOL:

----------


## Rammstein

Մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ։ Քանի որ Եւան առաջինը մեղք գործեց, դրա համար էլ կինը պետք է լինի ամուսնուն հնազանդ։ Այս պատճառով էլ կինը չի կարող լինել հոգեւոր առաջնորդ։ Ով այս բաները չի ընդունում, ապա մինշանակորեն կասեմ, որ նա քրիստոնյա չէ։

----------


## Monk

> անընդհատ Աստվածաշունչն եք մեջբերում... լավ էլի, մյուս քրիստոնյաները որ ընդունում են, ոնց-որ հեչ էդ գիրքը իրանց Սուրբ գիրքը չի?


Աստղ ջան, Սուրբ Գրքից մեջբերումով պատասխանելու մեջ տարօրինակ ոչինչ չեմ տեսնում: Բա հո Ղուրանից չենք մեջբերում անելու? Մյուս քրիստոնյաներից բոլոր առաքելահաստատ Եկեղեցիներն էլ այս հարցում միաձայն են: Իսկ բողոքական որոշ հարանվանություններ, որ ընդունում են կանանց քահանայությունը, ոչ այնքան հիմնվում են Սուրբ Գրքի վրա, որքան այն հարմարեցնում են իրենց տեսակետներին: Նույն ձևով տեղ են տալիս նաև բացահայտ հակաքրիստոնեական մի երևույթի` միասեռականների ամուսնության ընդունելիության, դեռ ավելին` հոգևորական ձեռնադրության: Հիմա ինչ, ասենք իրենք էլ են տեղյակ Սուրբ Գրքից ու որ անում են դա, ուրեմն մի բան գիտեն? 
Իսկ կանանց քահանայության արգելքը պետք չի ընդհանրապես հասարակական կյանքի հարթության մեջ դիտարկել: Այդ արգելքներն ունեն կոնկրետ ասպեկտ` հոգևոր, աստվածաբանական, քանի որ քահանայությունն ի վերջո հոգևոր, աստվածաբանական կատեգորիա է: Ես այդ արգելքներին բավականին մանրամասն անդրադարձել եմ  այստեղ : Կարդա, և եթե հարցեր առաջանան, միասին կքննարկենք: :Smile:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Ես չեմ ջոկում, կույր եք?/Աղջիկներին/: Չի երեևում, որ տղամարդը ավելի ուժեղ արարած է, քան կինը: Ինչքան էլ ուզում են ժամանակները փոխվեն, բնության օրենքներն ամփոփոխ են:

----------


## Anushiki

*<Բայց կամենում եմ, որ դուք գիտենաք, որ թե ամեն մարդի գլուխը Քրիստոսն է, և կնկայ գլուխը` մարդը, և Քրիստոսի գլուխն` Աստված> Կորնթացիս 11/3*
Այս համարը, կարծում եմ, բովանդակում է յուրաքանչյուրի տեղն ու դիրքը: 
Նաև պատահական չէ, որ պսակադրության մեջ փեսան երդվում է տեր լինել, իսկ  հարսը`  հնազանդվել:

----------


## Monk

> Ես չեմ ջոկում, կույր եք?/Աղջիկներին/: Չի երեևում, որ տղամարդը ավելի ուժեղ արարած է, քան կինը: Ինչքան էլ ուզում են ժամանակները փոխվեն, բնության օրենքներն ամփոփոխ են:


Տուրո ջան, ուժեղությամբ որոշվեր, հիմա Հռիփսիմե Խուրշուդյանը կարող էր եպիսկոպոս դառնալ (լուրջ օրինակ եմ բերում, կխնդրեի հանկարծ կատակի չվերածել թեման :Smile:  ):

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Տուրո ջան, ուժեղությամբ որոշվեր, հիմա Հռիփսիմե Խուրշուդյանը կարող էր եպիսկոպոս դառնալ (լուրջ օրինակ եմ բերում, կխնդրեի հանկարծ կատակի չվերածել թեման ):


Ինձ թվում է նա այդ ուժեղությունը ի նկատի չուներ  :Blush:

----------


## Monk

> Ինձ թվում է նա այդ ուժեղությունը ի նկատի չուներ


Իսկ ես ի նկատի ունեմ, որ ուժեղ-թույլ լինելը չէ պատճառը:  :Smile:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Էտ հասկանալի է,ուժը ինչ կապ ունի եթե վերցնենք հենց կոնկրետ ուժ հասկացողությունը,բայց ես կարծում եմ Turo jan-ը ի նկատի ուներ որ տղամարդիկ ավելի խելացի են, միտքը տղամարդկանց մոտ ավելի ճիշտ է(գիտեմ հեսա էլի աղջիկները կնեղանան) որի հետ ես ինքս լիովին համամիտ եմ:Որքան էլ մենք աղջիկներս չընդունենք դա միևնույն է փաստ է:Դրա համար եմ ասում կանայք ինչ գործ ունեն քահանա ըլնեն:Նույննա գնանք ծառայենք(սա մի քիչ հարաբերական է թեկուզ համեմատելու համար):

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Իսկ ես ի նկատի ունեմ, որ ուժեղ-թույլ լինելը չէ պատճառը:


Իսկ ինչը??

----------


## Monk

> Էտ հասկանալի է,ուժը ինչ կապ ունի եթե վերցնենք հենց կոնկրետ ուժ հասկացողությունը,բայց ես կարծում եմ Turo jan-ը ի նկատի ուներ որ տղամարդիկ ավելի խելացի են, միտքը տղամարդկանց մոտ ավելի ճիշտ է(գիտեմ հեսա էլի աղջիկները կնեղանան) որի հետ ես ինքս լիովին համամիտ եմ:Որքան էլ մենք աղջիկներս չընդունենք դա միևնույն է փաստ է:Դրա համար եմ ասում կանայք ինչ գործ ունեն քահանա ըլնեն:Նույննա գնանք ծառայենք(սա մի քիչ հարաբերական է թեկուզ համեմատելու համար):


Դա արդեն խնդիրը տեղափոխում է այլ հարթություն` կնոջ տեղն ու դերն ընդհանրապես հասարակական կյանքում, որն ուզած թե չուզած այս թեմայի շրջանակներից դուրս է գալիս, քանի որ ավելի ընդգրկուն բովանդակություն ունի: 



> Իսկ ինչը??


Նայեք  այստեղ  :Blush:

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոնկ ջան*, եկա :Smile:  ճիշտ է, խոստացել էի, որ աշխատելու եմ ներվերդ չուտել, բայց չգիտեմ՝ ինչպես կստացվի :LOL:  :Wink: 

մյուսների համար ասեմ, որ հետաձգում էի պատասխանելս, քանի որ նախ ժամանակ չունեի սուր բանավեճերի, հետո էլ ահավոր նյարդայնացած էի :Angry2: 

ինչպես կարելի է հոգևոր հարցերում կարևորություն տալ ուժին? լավ, սա անցնենք
իմ գլխում չի տեղավորվում, թե ինչպես է պատահել, որ տղամարդիկ ավելի խելացի են և դեռ ավելին, կանայք դա ընդունում են :Shok:  *Լուսաբեր* ջան, դու որ գիտնականի դարակազմիկ աշխատությունն ես կարդացել, որտեղ նշված ա այդպիսի միտք? :Think: 
միգուցե իրենց ուղեղը ավելի ծանր է, բայց դա ոչինչ չի նշանակում, միևնույն է օգտագործում է 7 տոկոսը. չեմ ուզում շատ ծավալվել, որովհետև գուցե վիրավորեմ տղաներին :Wink: 

իսկ Լուսաբերի՝ *ՏուրոՋան*ի գրառման մեկնաբանությունը, տիպիկ Աստվածաշնչյան մեկնաբանություն էր. պետք չի հասկանալ այնպես, ինչպես գրված է :LOL:  սևով սպիտակին գրված է :Wink: 

անցնենք բուն խնդրին. Աստվածաշունչը ասում է այդ դրույթը, որը, ճիշտն ասած, շատ դժվար է մարսել այն էլ 21-րդ դարում: Աստվածաշունչը գրվել է շաաաաաատ շուտ, որպեսզի քննարկվեր իրավահավասարության սկզբունքը:

Ես ձգձգում էի իմ գրառումը, քանի որ որոշել էի մի ամբողջ դոկտրին այստեղ գրել, այն էլ Տեր Շմավոնի հետ զրուցելուց հետո միտքս փոխեցի: Ես առաջ էի քաշում իրավունքը, որը վեր է կանգնած ամեն տեսակի պետականությունից, ամեն տեսակի օրենքից: Ես հիմա էլ ասում եմ, որ Աստվածաշունչը չի կարող ռեգուլյատիվ գործոն հանդիսանալ թեկուզ այս հարցում. այդ դրույթը հակասում է իրավունքին, ուստի հանդիսանում է ոչ իրավական <<օրենք>> ու ենթակա չէ իրականացման: Տեր Շմավոնի բացատրություններից ես հասկացա, որ այս ամենի հիմքում ընկած է սովորութային իրավունքը. ինչի դեմ ես արդեն ոչինչ չունեմ. բայց էլի դեմ չեմ կանանց քահանայությանը

Տեր Շմավոնը նշեց մի քանի հանգամանք, որոնք ես անտեսել էի.
1. ընտանիք, այն էլ հայկական: Եթե կինը զբաղվի քահանայությամբ, այդ դեպքում ով պիտի զբաղվի երեխաների դաստիարակությամբ? :Think:  սա ըստ իս, ինչ-որ չափով լուծելի խնդիր է. կարելի է դայակ վարձել :Xeloq: 

2. կինը ամեն դեպքում գեղեցիկ է. նրա քարոզները չեն լսի, այլ իրեն կնայեն. դա առաջին անհաջողությունն է: Ընդհանրապես չէի մտածել այս ուղղությամբ :Xeloq:  Այսինքն՝ մարդիկ կգնան այդ կնոջ հետևից միայն նրա գեղեցկության համար, այլ ոչ թե Աստծու :Think: 

ու, այս ամենն էլ հաշվի առնելով, ես նորից իմ կարծիքին եմ մնում, որ կինը կարող է լինել քահանա. :Smile:  կին սարկավագներ եղել են


էլի կարելի էր ծավալվել :Think:

----------

Ուլուանա (03.09.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ։ Քանի որ Եւան առաջինը մեղք գործեց, դրա համար էլ կինը պետք է լինի ամուսնուն հնազանդ։ Այս պատճառով էլ կինը չի կարող լինել հոգեւոր առաջնորդ։ Ով այս բաները չի ընդունում, ապա մինշանակորեն կասեմ, որ նա քրիստոնյա չէ։


Լավ, եթե ընդունենք անգամ, որ Եվա-Ադամ իրողություն է, ապա հալալ ա Եվային, որ կարողացել է Ադամին ենթարկել իր կամքին :Tongue: 

իսկ հետո... ինձ բնավ հարկավոր չի, որ Հիսուսը լինի Աստծու որդին, ընտանիք չունենա... որ ես համարեմ իր գաղափարները հումանիստական ու ընդունեմ քրիստոնեական ուսմունքը:

Ոչ դու, ոչ էլ մեկ ուրիշը ոչ մի բարոյական իրավունք չունեք որոշելու՝ ով է քրիստոնյա, ով՝ ոչ

----------


## Monk

> *Մոնկ ջան*, եկա ճիշտ է, խոստացել էի, որ աշխատելու եմ ներվերդ չուտել, բայց չգիտեմ՝ ինչպես կստացվի
> 
> անցնենք բուն խնդրին. Աստվածաշունչը ասում է այդ դրույթը, որը, ճիշտն ասած, շատ դժվար է մարսել այն էլ 21-րդ դարում: Աստվածաշունչը գրվել է շաաաաաատ շուտ, որպեսզի քննարկվեր իրավահավասարության սկզբունքը:
> 
> Ես ձգձգում էի իմ գրառումը, քանի որ որոշել էի մի ամբողջ դոկտրին այստեղ գրել, այն էլ Տեր Շմավոնի հետ զրուցելուց հետո միտքս փոխեցի: Ես առաջ էի քաշում իրավունքը, որը վեր է կանգնած ամեն տեսակի պետականությունից, ամեն տեսակի օրենքից: Ես հիմա էլ ասում եմ, որ Աստվածաշունչը չի կարող ռեգուլյատիվ գործոն հանդիսանալ թեկուզ այս հարցում. այդ դրույթը հակասում է իրավունքին, ուստի հանդիսանում է ոչ իրավական <<օրենք>> ու ենթակա չէ իրականացման: Տեր Շմավոնի բացատրություններից ես հասկացա, որ այս ամենի հիմքում ընկած է սովորութային իրավունքը. ինչի դեմ ես արդեն ոչինչ չունեմ. բայց էլի դեմ չեմ կանանց քահանայությանը
> 
> Տեր Շմավոնը նշեց մի քանի հանգամանք, որոնք ես անտեսել էի.
> 1. ընտանիք, այն էլ հայկական: Եթե կինը զբաղվի քահանայությամբ, այդ դեպքում ով պիտի զբաղվի երեխաների դաստիարակությամբ? սա ըստ իս, ինչ-որ չափով լուծելի խնդիր է. կարելի է դայակ վարձել
> 
> ...


Չնայած խոստացել էիր ներվերս չուտել, բայց ես դա այնքան էլ լուրջ չէի ընդունել, հաշվի առնելով գեղեցիկ սեռին յուրահատուկ որոշ հատկանիշներ  :Tongue:  :LOL:  
Իսկ հիմա արդեն լուրջ. :Smile:  Աստղ ջան, ես չգիտեմ, թե Տեր Շմավոնը կոնկրետ ինչ է ասել, բայց բերածդ երկու փաստարկները, որոնք, չնայած քո այդքան ուժեղ համոզմունքին կանանց քահանայության հարցում, այդուհանդերձ համոզիչ են քեզ թվում, բայց ինքս դրանց հետ համաձայն չեմ: Եթե ընտանիքի պարագան ենք վերցնում, ապա կինն ընդհանրապես ընտանիքից դուրս որևէ գործունեություն չպիտի ծավալի, լինի դա հասարակական, քաղաքական կամ չգիտեմ ինչական: Այսինքն` այդ դեպքում այդ արգելքն ավելի լայն ծավալ պիտի ընդունի, քան պարզապես քահանայության պարագան է: Իսկ այստեղ միանշանակ որևէ բան ասելը թերի կլինի, եթե ոչ սխալ: Ելքերից մեկը դու առաջարկել ես. երեխայի համար դայակ վարձելը: Չնայած կարծում եմ, որ երեխայի համար որևէ դայակ երբեք չի կարող փոխարինել իսկական մորը: Թեմայից չշեղվեմ էլ, կարծում եմ պարզ է: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է կնոջ գեղեցկությանը, ապա սա շատ թույլ փաստարկ է. նախ` կան կանայք, որ ցանկացած տղամարդուց էլ տգեղ են, մյուս կողմից էլ, հարցը հակառակ կողմից քննելով, ապա բարետես տղամարդիկ էլ պիտի հոգևորական չդառնան, քանի որ նույն խնդիրը կարող է ծագել նաև այդ պարագայում: Չեմ կարծում, թե նման խնդիրներում մարդու արտաքին տեսքը էական դեր ունի: Թե չէ Տիմոշենկոն վաղուց արդեն Ուկրաինայի ցմահ նախագահ կընտրվեր :Wink: 
Աստղ ջան, քահանայության հարցը իրավագիտական խնդիր չէ, որ շեշտը դնենք իրավունքի վրա: Սա աստվածաբանական հարց է, և ես այս հարցի շուրջ մի հսկա ճառ եմ գրել: Ստիպված եմ ինքս ինձնից մեջբերում անել, իսկ քեզ կխնդրեմ, որ ասես, թե կոնկրետ որ կետի հետ համաձայն չես.



> Այս հարցին բոլոր առաքելահաստատ ուղղափառ եկեղեցիները, այդ թվում եւ Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին, միշտ էլ միանշանակ ժխտական պատասխան են տվել, մինչդեռ բողոքական հարանվանությունները եւ Անգլիկան եկեղեցին որոշ վերապահումների են դիմում` կանանց շնորհելով քահանայական, անգամ եպիսկոպոսական աստիճան: Նման քայլը փորձ է արվում հիմնավորել Սուրբ գրքով` վկայակոչելով Պողոս առաքյալի խոսքը. «Դուք բոլորդ, որ ի Քրիստոս մկրտուեցիք, Քրիստոսով զգեստաւորուեցիք, ուրեմն, խտրութիւն չկայ ո՛չ հրեայի եւ ո՛չ հեթանոսի, ո՛չ ծառայի եւ ո՛չ ազատի, ո՛չ արուի եւ ո՛չ էգի. որովհետեւ դուք ամէնքդ մեկ էք ի Քրիստոս Յիսուս» (Գաղատ. Գ:27-28): Եթե խտրություն չկա, ապա դա պետք է լինի բոլոր պարագաներում, հետեւաբար` նաեւ քահանայության հարցում: Վկայակոչումն առավել հաստատուն է դառնում Պետրոս առաքյալի կողմից քրիստոնյաներին տրվող բնորոշումով. «Բայց դուք ընտիր ցեղ էք, թագաւորութիւն, քահանայութիւն, սուրբ ազգ, Աստծու սեփական ժողովուրդ» (Ա Պետ. Բ:9, տե՛ս նաեւ Ելք ԺԹ:6, Յայտ. Ե: 10): Հետեւաբար, վերոհիշյալ խնդրին արգելք եղող պատճառներն ավելի շատ արգասիք են ավանդապաշտական նախապաշարումների:
> Սակայն որքանո՞վ է սա համապատասխանում իրականությանը: Որպեսզի մեզ հստակորեն ներկայանան կանանց քահանայագործման արգելքները, նախ նշենք, որ քրիստոնեական եկեղեցու քահանայությունը սկզբնավորվում է հենց Քրիստոսից, եւ քահանան իր անձով խորհրդանշորեն ներկայացնում է նրան: Անժխտելի է այն փաստը, որ մարմնացյալ Աստվածորդին հանդես է գալիս տղամարդու կերպարանքով, հետեւաբար կնոջ անձը երբեք չի կարող դառնալ նրա խորհրդանշական պատկերը:
> Քրիստոսի քահանայական իշխանությունն իր շարունակական ընթացքն ունեցավ առաքյալների միջոցով, իսկ Քրիստոս երբեք իր ընտրյալ 12 առաքյալների թվում որեւէ կնոջ չընդգրկեց, հակառակ, որ նրա հետեւորդների թվում կային բարեպաշտ կանայք, որոնք նրա կողքին էին անգամ այն ժամանակ, երբ առաքյալները լքել էին նրան: Կանանց քահանայության ջատագովները սա փորձում են բացատրել հետեւյալ կերպ. կինը հրեական միջավայրում ճնշված կարգավիճակում էր, եւ Քրիստոս, հարմարվելով ընդունված կարգին, ընտրեց միայն տղամարդկանց: Նախ` Քրիստոս երբեք տուրք չտվեց այդ կարգերին, այլ ընդհակառակը, վերացրեց կնոջ նկատմամբ եղած ավանդական սահմանափակումները. ուշադրության էր արժանացնում նրանց, այցելում եւ ուսուցանում ( Ղուկ. Ժ:38-40), անթաքույց զրուցում նրանց հետ (Հովհ. Դ:6-27), բժշկում եւ կատարում նրանց խնդրանքները ( Մարկ. Ա:29), ներում եւ պաշտպանում է օրենքով դատապարտելի շնացող կնոջը (Հովհ. Ը:3-11), որով ցույց է տալիս նաեւ, որ այս հարցում կնոջ պատիժն ավելի խիստ չպետք է լինի, քան տղամարդունը, վերացնում է տղամարդու` կամայականորեն կնոջն արձակելու օրենքը` հավասար իրավունքներ հաստատելով նրանց միջեւ ( Մատթ. ԺԹ:3-9, Մարկ. Ժ:2-11), իր հարությունից հետո նախ կանանց է երեւում, իսկ նրա հարության լուրը հրեշտակները կանանց են հանձնարարում հաղորդել աշակերտներին (Մատթ. ԻԸ:7-10): Կանանց այս աստիճան բարձրացնող Տերը երբեք չէր կարող զանց առնել այնպիսի կարեւոր հանգամանք, ինչպիսին քահանայությունն է, իսկ մարդկային, այն էլ սխալ օրենքների նկատմամբ հարմարվողականություն վերագրել հանուն արդարության եւ ճշմարտության խաչյալ Փրկչին` պարզապես անհանդուրժելի է:
> Առաքելական շրջանում եւս կին քահանաների չենք հանդիպում, չնայած նրանք բարեսիրական գործունեություն էին ծավալում (Գործք Թ:36), սպասարկում եկեղեցուն (Հռոմ. ԺԶ:1), անգամ մարգարեանում (Գործք ԻԱ:9), բայց ոչ երբեք` քահանայագործում: Այս փաստն ընդգծվում է հատկապես նրանով, որ Հուդայի փոխարեն 12-րդ առաքյալի թեկնածուներ են առաջադրվում երկու տղամարդ աշակերտներ (Գործք Ա: 15-26), մինչդեռ կարո՞ղ էր լինեն ավելի մեծ թեկնածու, քան Տիրամայրն էր:
> Հրեական միջավայրում ընդունված սովորություններն այստեղ եւս դեր խաղալ չէին կարող, քանի որ առաքյալներն իրենց քարոզչությամբ շուտով դուրս եկան հրեական շրջանակից եւ տարածվեցին դեպի շրջակա քաղաքներն ու երկրները, ուր հունահռոմեական քաղաքակրթության եւ հեթանոս քրմուհիների առկայության պայմաններում բնավ խորթ պիտի չթվար կին քահանաների գոյությունը, սակայն այստեղ եւս կին քահանաների չենք տեսնում` չնայած հրեական շատ օրենքներ ու սովորույթներ, ինչպես օրինակ` թլփատությունը, պարտադիր չհամարվեցին:
> Արգելքի էությունը հասկանալու համար նշենք, որ Աստծո եւ նրան հավատացող մարդկության միջեւ կնքված ուխտը Հին կտակարանում խորհրդանշորեն նույնացվում է հարսի եւ փեսայի միջեւ եղող սիրո հետ (տե՛ս Օսէէ Բ:16, Երեմ. Բ:2, Երգ երգոց): Նոր կտակարանում եւս Քրիստոս եւ եկեղեցին հանդես են գալիս որպես փեսա եւ հարս (տե՛ս Մարկ. Բ:19, Հովհ. Գ:28-30, Բ Կորնթ. ԺԱ:2, Յայտ. ԺԹ:7-8):
> Ինչպես կինն է գոյություն առել ամուսնու կողից, այնպես էլ եկեղեցին է հիմնվել Քրիստոսի կողից բխած ջրի եւ արյան` Ս. Մկրտության եւ Ս. Հաղորդության խորհուրդների վրա: Եվ եթե առաջին Ադամը մեղքի ու մահվան իշխանության տակ ընկավ կողակցի դրդումով, ապա երկրորդ Ադամը` Քրիստոս, ազատեց իր կողակցին` եկեղեցուն, այդ իշխանությունից եւ հաստատեց անարատության եւ սրբության մեջ: Ինչպես ամուսինն ու կինն են մեկ մարմին, այնպես էլ Քրիստոս եւ եկեղեցին: Քրիստոս, որ գլուխն է եկեղեցու, իրականացրեց մարդկության փրկությունն իր մարմնի խաչելությամբ ու հարությամբ եւ շարունակում է փրկագործությունը դարձյալ իր մարմնի` եկեղեցու միջոցով: Քահանան հանդես է գալիս ոչ թե սոսկ իբրեւ մարմնի անդամներից մեկը, այլ խորհրդանշում է հենց գլուխը` Քրիստոսին, ուստի նա պետք է նման լինի նրան ամեն ինչով, նաեւ սեռով:
> Ինչ վերաբերում է Գաղատ. Գ:27-28 եւ Ա Պետ. Բ:9 վերոնշյալ համարներին, ասենք, որ քրիստոնեական քահանայության երկու ըմբռնում գոյություն ունի. առաջինը քրիստոնյաների համընդհանուր քահանայական կարգն է, որ տրվում է մկրտությամբ` փրկության եւ հաղթանակած եկեղեցու անդամ դառնալու համար: Սրանով իրոք վերանում են բոլոր տեսակի սեռային, ազգային, տարիքային, դասային եւ այլ տարբերությունները, եւ ամենքը հավասարվում են փրկության շնորհի առջեւ: Երկրորդը պաշտոնակատար կամ սպասարկու քահանայությունն է, որով համընդհանուր քահանայության միջից ընտրված անձինք, ձեռնադրությամբ ստանալով առաքելավանդ իշխանությունը, կոչվում են կատարելու սրբազան խորհուրդներն ու պաշտամունքային ծիսակարգերը եւ դառնալու Տիրոջ տեսանելի ու շոշափելի խորհրդանիշները: Այս երկրորդ պարագայում էլ հենց կանանց առջեւ պատնեշվում է բնական եւ աստվածադիր արգելքը:
> Այսուհանդերձ հստակեցնենք, որ տղամարդու եւ կնոջ համար հաստատված այս կարգը երբեք էլ խտրականություն կամ ստորադասում մտցնել չի նշանակում, այլ Աստծո սահմանած նվիրաբաշխում: Աստված կնոջը տվել է մեկ այլ մեծագույն շնորհ` մայրությունը, որով նա կարողացավ բարձրանալ իր ճնշված դիրքից եւ հասնել Աստվածամոր փառքին: Տեղին է իբրեւ եզրափակում հիշել Գարեգին կաթողիկոս Հովսեփյանցի խոսքը, ըստ որի ընտանեկան հարկը մի եկեղեցի է, որի քահանան մայրն է:

----------


## Ambrosine

ես քո ճառը կարդացել էի այս թեմայում իմ առաջին գրառումը կատարելուց առաջ. բայց նորից կկարդամ :Smile: 



> *Քահանան հանդես է գալիս ոչ թե սոսկ իբրեւ մարմնի անդամներից մեկը, այլ խորհրդանշում է հենց գլուխը` Քրիստոսին, ուստի նա պետք է նման լինի նրան ամեն ինչով, նաեւ սեռով:*


հարց. ով է սա սահմանել? պատասխան՝ մարդիկ: Ուրեմն այդ նույն մարդիկ, որ գրեին 21-րդ դարում, այսպես չէին գրի




> Ինչ վերաբերում է Գաղատ. Գ:27-28 եւ Ա Պետ. Բ:9 վերոնշյալ համարներին, ասենք, որ քրիստոնեական քահանայության երկու ըմբռնում գոյություն ունի. առաջինը քրիստոնյաների համընդհանուր քահանայական կարգն է, որ տրվում է մկրտությամբ` փրկության եւ հաղթանակած եկեղեցու անդամ դառնալու համար: Սրանով իրոք վերանում են բոլոր տեսակի սեռային, ազգային, տարիքային, դասային եւ այլ տարբերությունները, եւ ամենքը հավասարվում են փրկության շնորհի առջեւ:


այսինքն, եթե մկրտված ես, ուրեմն քահանա ես? :Xeloq: 




> Երկրորդը պաշտոնակատար կամ սպասարկու քահանայությունն է, որով համընդհանուր քահանայության միջից ընտրված անձինք, ձեռնադրությամբ ստանալով առաքելավանդ իշխանությունը, կոչվում են կատարելու սրբազան խորհուրդներն ու պաշտամունքային ծիսակարգերը եւ դառնալու Տիրոջ տեսանելի ու շոշափելի խորհրդանիշները: Այս երկրորդ պարագայում էլ հենց կանանց առջեւ պատնեշվում է բնական եւ աստվածադիր արգելքը:


ինչ աստվածադիր արգելքի մասին է խոսքը? Հիսուսը ասել է, թե կանայք չեն կարող լինել քահանա? :Think: 




> Այսուհանդերձ հստակեցնենք, որ տղամարդու եւ կնոջ համար հաստատված այս կարգը երբեք էլ խտրականություն կամ ստորադասում մտցնել չի նշանակում, այլ Աստծո սահմանած նվիրաբաշխում: Աստված կնոջը տվել է մեկ այլ մեծագույն շնորհ` մայրությունը, *որով նա կարողացավ բարձրանալ իր ճնշված դիրքից եւ հասնել Աստվածամոր փառքին*:


իսկ մինչ Աստվածամայրը կինը չէր մայրանում?  :Shok:  :Think: 

ներվերիցդ բան մնաց? :LOL:

----------


## Չամիչ

Ճիշտն ասած  մինչեվ  հիմա երբեք չէի մտածել  էս  հարցի շուրջ:

Ճիշտն ասած  չեմ պատկերացնում կնոջը քահանայի  դերում,բայց այստեղ կա  մի շատ խորը  նրբություն, որը ցավոք  տղամարդիկ աչքաթող են անում:
Ի սկզբանե սեռերի  միջեվ կա  հստակ դերային բաշխում, սա բնական է, եվ  ոչ թե  մարդիկ են  սահմանել այս  դերերը  այլ հենց ինքը բնությունը: Եվ  այստեղ  չկա  գլխավոր  կամ երկրորդական դեր: Իսկ տղամարդը  շատ հաճախ  չարաշահում է  իր  դիրքերը  ստիպելով որ կինը իրեն զգա երկրորդական  դերում: : Այս  առումով ես  հասկանում եմ  *Astgh*-ի  դիրքորոշումը: Թերագնահատելով  կնոջ  դերը տղամարդը  դրանով իսկ   դրդում է  կնոջը  դառնալ ավելի ուժեղ  եվ  անկախ` անցանկալի եվ անարդար  դերային  բաշխումից:

----------

Ambrosine (02.09.2009), Ուլուանա (03.09.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ճիշտն ասած  մինչեվ  հիմա երբեք չէի մտածել  էս  հարցի շուրջ:
> 
> Ճիշտն ասած  չեմ պատկերացնում կնոջը քահանայի  դերում,բայց այստեղ կա  մի շատ խորը  նրբություն, որը ցավոք  տղամարդիկ աչքաթող են անում:
> Ի սկզբանե սեռերի  միջեվ կա  հստակ դերային բաշխում, սա բնական է, եվ  ոչ թե  մարդիկ են  սահմանել այս  դերերը  այլ հենց ինքը բնությունը: Եվ  այստեղ  չկա  գլխավոր  կամ երկրորդական դեր: Իսկ տղամարդը  շատ հաճախ  չարաշահում է  իր  դիրքերը  ստիպելով որ կինը իրեն զգա երկրորդական  դերում: : Այս  առումով ես  հասկանում եմ  *Astgh*-ի  դիրքորոշումը: Թերագնահատելով  կնոջ  դերը տղամարդը  դրանով իսկ   դրդում է  կնոջը  դառնալ ավելի ուժեղ  եվ  անկախ` անցանկալի եվ անարդար  դերային  բաշխումից:


Համաձայն եմ, կա դերային բաշխում, ու չկա գլխավոր-երկրորդական, թող լինի հավասարություն, բայց ի՞նչ կապ ունի այստեղ կրոնը։ Հիմա էդ կրոնի ձեւը տենց ա` որ կանայք իրավունք չունեն քահանա դառնալու։ Եթե համաձայն չենք, ապա նշանակում է չենք ընդունում տվյալ կրոնը (քրիստոներության պարագայում դա նշանակում է քրիստոնյա չլինել)։ Սա ոչ թե, Աստղի ասած, ես եմ որոշում` ով ա քրիստոնյա, ով` ոչ, այլ որոշում ա Սուրբ Գիրքը ու պարզ տրամաբանությունը։

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Քրիստոնեական կրոնի մեջ կինը իր հստակ տեղը ունի :
Աստվածամայր բացարձակ վերաբերմունք:
Հաջաորդը ,նա կինը հնարավորություն ունի ծառելու աստծոն միանձնուհի դառնալով և վերջինը մնալով  կույս միանձնուհի:
Հիմա  ,*Կնոջ* այլ ոչ թե կանաց քահանայություն և վերջինը , քանահան արական սեռ է  հետևաբար կնոջ քահանուհիություն ,զարմանալի անճոռնի բառ ստացվեց:
Որոշ հարցերում դոգման ճիշտ երևույթ է :

----------

Rammstein (03.09.2009), Կտրուկ (04.09.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> բայց ի՞նչ կապ ունի այստեղ կրոնը


Շատ մեծ կապ ունի:




> կանայք իրավունք չունեն քահանա դառնալու


Այ հենց էս կարգի արտահայտություններն են  կանանց ստիպում են ըմբոստանալ: Կապ չունի թե որ  ոլորտի հետ կապված է օգտագործվում  այս  արտահայտությունը: Եթե կա  «իրավունք  չունի» արտահայտություն  ուրեմն կա իրավունք սահմանող  կողմ, որը  իրավունքներ բաշխելու  մենաշնորհը  վերցրել է իր  ձեռքը  եվ ինքն է որոշում ում ինչ կարգի իրավունք տալ կամ ինչ իրավունքից  զրկել:Որեվէ  հիմնավոր  համոզիչ բացատրություն  եկեղեցին  չի տալիս թե ինչու կինը չի կարող  ստանձնել քահանայություն: Իսկ բացատրությունը շատ պարզ է, այս կարգի օրենքները  ստեղծվել են դեռ շատ վաղուց, երբ  կնոջ ինքնադրսեվորման միակ  ոլորտը  մայրանալն էր: Այն ժամանակ կանայք  մեկ կամ երկու երեխա չեն ունեցել, առնվազն 4 երեխա են ունեցել: Իսկ ինչո՞վ պիտի զբավեր տղամարդը եթե կինը համ երեխա ունենար համ  տան հոգսերը հոգար համ էլ քահանայություն անե՞ր: շատ պարզ  դերային բաշխում է, որը  չգիտես ինչու  ուռճացվել է,  դարձել է կնոջ իրավունքները  հնարավորինս սահմանափակելու եվս  մեկ միջոց:

----------

Ambrosine (03.09.2009), Ուլուանա (04.09.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Որոշ հարցերում դոգման ճիշտ երևույթ է :


Ի՞նչ դոգմա  Մեղապարտ ջան, այս խնդրի պատճառները եվ արմատները շատ պարզ են: Միամիտ սնահավատության դարը անցել է: Պարզապես  Պետք է անկեղծորեն  իրերը իրենց անուններով կոչել:Երբեմն գույները էնպես է խտացվում  եվ ամեն ինչ էնպես է ուռճացվում, որ  արդեն էտ ամեն ինչից սկսում է կեղծ  բարեպաշտության հոտ գալ:
Իսկ ամենահետաքրքիրն այն է, որ  երբեմն երբ հարցը  վերաբերվում է կնոջ իրավունքները սահմանափակելուն, բազմաթիվ  անհավատ մարդիկ մեկ ակնթարթում դառնում են հավատացյալ եվ սկսում են  սուրբ գիրքը վկայակոչել: :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Համաձայն եմ, կա դերային բաշխում, ու չկա գլխավոր-երկրորդական, թող լինի հավասարություն, բայց ի՞նչ կապ ունի այստեղ կրոնը։ Հիմա էդ կրոնի ձեւը տենց ա` որ կանայք իրավունք չունեն քահանա դառնալու։ Եթե համաձայն չենք, ապա նշանակում է չենք ընդունում տվյալ կրոնը (քրիստոներության պարագայում դա նշանակում է քրիստոնյա չլինել)։ Սա ոչ թե, Աստղի ասած, ես եմ որոշում` ով ա քրիստոնյա, ով` ոչ, այլ որոշում ա Սուրբ Գիրքը ու պարզ տրամաբանությունը։


Իսկ ո՞վ է գրել սուրբ գիրքը:




> *Քրիստոնեական կրոնի մեջ կինը իր հստակ տեղը ունի* :
> Աստվածամայր բացարձակ վերաբերմունք:
> *Հաջաորդը ,նա կինը հնարավորություն ունի ծառելու աստծոն միանձնուհի դառնալով և վերջինը մնալով  կույս միանձնուհի:*
> Հիմա  ,*Կնոջ* այլ ոչ թե կանաց քահանայություն և վերջինը , քանահան արական սեռ է  հետևաբար կնոջ քահանուհիություն ,զարմանալի անճոռնի բառ ստացվեց:
> Որոշ հարցերում դոգման ճիշտ երևույթ է :


Կրոնը ի՞նչ է:
Իսկ կինը ինչո՞վ է ծառայում աստծուն՝ միանձնուհի դառնալով. չէ՞ որ աստված ասում է՝ բազմացեք:

հ.գ. Մոնկ ջան, հիմա ուզած-չուզած կարդալու ես ու պատասխանես  :Yea:

----------

*e}|{uka* (03.09.2009), Ուլուանա (04.09.2009), Չամիչ (03.09.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Իսկ ո՞վ է գրել սուրբ գիրքը:
> 
> 
> Կրոնը ի՞նչ է:
> Իսկ կինը ինչո՞վ է ծառայում աստծուն՝ միանձնուհի դառնալով. չէ՞ որ աստված ասում է՝ բազմացեք:
> 
> հ.գ. Մոնկ ջան, հիմա ուզած-չուզած կարդալու ես ու պատասխանես


Հավատամքի մեջ բացարձակ հավասրություն է աստծոն ծառաելու մեջ նույն պես:
Հավասարությունը ,հավասարություն :
Պատկերացնում եք կռազի վարորդ հայ կին, չեք պատկերացնում ,ինչու չէ որ հավասարություն է :

----------

Կտրուկ (04.09.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հավատամքի մեջ բացարձակ հավասրություն է աստծոն ծառաելու մեջ նույն պես:
> Հավասարությունը ,հավասարություն :
> Պատկերացնում եք կռազի վարորդ հայ կին, չեք պատկերացնում ,ինչու չէ որ հավասարություն է :


Բայց ինչու՞ չենք պատկերացնում  :Dntknw: 
Էս թեման ամբողջությամբ կարդացե՞լ ես, ես կաֆել խփող էլ եմ պատկերացրել: Եվ ինչու՞ ես շեշտում՝ *հայ* կին  :Think:

----------

Ուլուանա (04.09.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Պատկերացնում եք կռազի վարորդ հայ կին, չեք պատկերացնում ,ինչու չէ որ հավասարություն է :


Պետք չէ համեմատել, նախ ոչ մի տղամարդ չի ասում կինը իրավունք չունի կռազի վարորդ լինել, այդ դեպքում այո, թող նման սահմանափակումեր  եվ այդ կարգի օրենքներ եվս լինեն, թե՞՞՞ սահմանափակումները պետք է լինեն երբ  հարցը վերաբերվում է պաշտոններին՞՞ իսկ քահանայությունը  հոգեվոր պաշտոն է:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Առաջին հերթին այս հարցը պետք չի նայել որպես  տղամարդու և կնոջ միջև ընդդիմություն: Կգտնվեն կանայք, որոնք կհամարեն, որ իրենք չեն կարող քահանա լինեն, նույն կերպ կգտնվեն տղամարդիկ, որոնք համոզված կլինեն, որ  կնոջ համար չկա խոչընդոտ  և կարող է հավասար  տղամարդու պես ծառայել եկեղեցուն կամ զբաղվել մարգարեությամբ: Ոչ շովինիզմի հարց է, որ էլ դիսկրիմինացիայի, այլ է:
Միայն տղամարդը կարող է  ծառայել  քահանայի դերում ,  դա չի նշանակում, որ տղամարդիկ  որպես կանոն  ավելի լավ  են  այդ գործի մեջ  :Jpit:  , կամ որ կինը ավելի ցածր է, կամ քիչ զարգացած է ու քիչ խելք ունի  :Jpit: , դա ընդհանրապես կապ չունի ասվածի հետ: Դա ուղղակի միջոց է, որով Աստվածը  բաշխել է այսպես ասած եկեղեցու ֆունկցիոնալությունը: Տղամարդիկ պետք է օրինակ ծառայեն հոգևոր առաջնորությամբ՝ իրեննց խոսքով, իսկ կանանց բաժին է ընկել քիչ պակաս ավտորիտետ դեր, բայց ոչ ցածր: Աստվածաշունչը չի արգելում կանանց երեխաներին  հոգևոր դաստիրակել: Միակ  անհասանելի գործունեությունը կնոջ համար դա հոգևոր առավելությունն է տղամարդու նկատմամբ, որն էլ ինքնին բացառում է կնոջը  քահանայի դերում հանդես գալը :  :Tongue:  Դա ոչ մի կերպ չի փոքրացնում կնոջ դերը, այլ ընդհակառակը մղում է  ծառայել այն միջոցներով, որոնցով կնոջը  շնորհել է Աստված:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Բայց ինչու՞ չենք պատկերացնում 
> Էս թեման ամբողջությամբ կարդացե՞լ ես, ես կաֆել խփող էլ եմ պատկերացրել: Եվ ինչու՞ ես շեշտում՝ *հայ* կին


Առհասարակ բողոքական (քրիստոնեական) աշխարը լուծել է այդ և շատ ուրիշ հարցեր ուստի և կարծում եմ ,որ քննարկվող խնդիրվը վերաբերվում է հայ կնոջը:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Առհասարակ բողոքական (քրիստոնեական) աշխարը լուծել է այդ և շատ ուրիշ հարցեր ուստի և կարծում եմ ,որ քննարկվող խնդիրվը վերաբերվում է հայ կնոջը:
> __________________


Ո՞ր հարցը:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Ո՞ր հարցը:


Մարդասպանը, համասեռամոլը կարող է դառնալ քահա:
Հավասարություն է:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մարդասպանը, համասեռամոլը կարող է դառնալ քահա:
> Հավասարություն է:


Աստված չի ներու՞մ բոլորին, եթե ապաշխարում են :Smile:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Աստված չի ներու՞մ բոլորին, եթե ապաշխարում են


Հատուցում հետո ներում :

----------


## Rammstein

> Այ հենց էս կարգի արտահայտություններն են  կանանց ստիպում են ըմբոստանալ:


Փաստորեն կանայք քահանա են ուզում դառնալ ըմբոստությունից դրդված, հա՞։  :Shok: 
Գնալով սկսում եմ համոզվել, որ այս հարցի իմաստը ոչ թե կանանց քահանա դառնալն է, այլ սկզբունքը` ո՞նց հանկարծ կանայք իրավունք չունենան այս կամ այն բանը անելու…




> Եթե կա  «իրավունք  չունի» արտահայտություն  ուրեմն կա իրավունք սահմանող  կողմ, որը  իրավունքներ բաշխելու  մենաշնորհը  վերցրել է իր  ձեռքը  եվ ինքն է որոշում ում ինչ կարգի իրավունք տալ կամ ինչ իրավունքից զրկել:


Եթե կա «քահանա» հասկացություն, ապա կա այն սահմանող, որը սահմանել է հենց տենց, որ պիտի տղամարդը էդ գործով զբաղվի։




> Որեվէ  հիմնավոր  համոզիչ բացատրություն  եկեղեցին  չի տալիս թե ինչու կինը չի կարող  ստանձնել քահանայություն:


Ու պարտավոր էլ չի տալ։ 




> *Իսկ բացատրությունը շատ պարզ է*, այս կարգի օրենքները  ստեղծվել են դեռ շատ վաղուց, երբ  կնոջ ինքնադրսեվորման միակ  ոլորտը  մայրանալն էր: Այն ժամանակ կանայք  մեկ կամ երկու երեխա չեն ունեցել, առնվազն 4 երեխա են ունեցել: Իսկ ինչո՞վ պիտի զբավեր տղամարդը եթե կինը համ երեխա ունենար համ  տան հոգսերը հոգար համ էլ քահանայություն անե՞ր: շատ պարզ  դերային բաշխում է, որը  չգիտես ինչու  ուռճացվել է,  դարձել է կնոջ իրավունքները  հնարավորինս սահմանափակելու եվս  մեկ միջոց:


Իմ համար սա հեչ պարզ չի։ Սա ապացուցման կարիք է զգում։

Ու ընդհանրապես, եթե որեւէ մեկը որոշում է, որ այսինչ, կամ այնինչ ավանդութը պետք է փոխել, ապա պիտի նշի այդ ավանդույթի արմատները, առաջացման պատճառները ու *գիտականորեն ապացուցի*, որ ինքը ճիշտ է։
Այս թեմայում ես ոչ մի գիտականորեն հիմնավորված միտք չեմ տեսել, հօգուտ կանանց քահանայության։


ՀԳ. Ժողովուրդ ջան, գիտեմ, որ ինչ էլ գրեմ, հիմնականում ավելորդ է, մեկ ա ամեն մեկը մնալու է իր կարծիքին։ Մեր մեծ գիտնական Վ. Համբարձումյանը սենց մի բան է ասել, որ գիտության մեջ ամենակարեւորն է, որ մարդ ազատ լինի կանխակալ կարծիքներից։ Հիմա եթե այս հարցը ուզում ենք դիտարկել գիտականորեն, ապա եկեք չունենանք նման կանխակալ կարծիքներ, ինչպիսին են, օրինակ, սա.



> Իսկ բացատրությունը շատ պարզ է, այս կարգի օրենքները  ստեղծվել են դեռ շատ վաղուց, երբ  կնոջ ինքնադրսեվորման միակ  ոլորտը  մայրանալն էր: Այն ժամանակ...

----------

Կտրուկ (04.09.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Չամիչ ջան դու քեզ նվաստացած ես զգում նրանից որ կինը հնրավորություն չուի քահանաուհի ձեռնադրվելու թե այլ խնդիր էլ կա:

----------

Կտրուկ (04.09.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հատուցում հետո ներում :


Հատուցեց թմրամոլը կամ մարդասպանը՝ քրեակատարողական հիմնարկում, որը հաստատ աստված չի ստեղծել :Smile:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Հատուցեց թմրամոլը կամ մարդասպանը՝ քրեակատարողական հիմնարկում, որը հաստատ աստված չի ստեղծել


Այնտեղ պաիժ են կրում չեն հատուցում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Այնտեղ պաիժ են կրում չեն հատուցում:


Իսկ հատուցելը ո՞րն է... ինքնահրկիզու՞մը :Think:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Իսկ հատուցելը ո՞րն է... ինքնահրկիզու՞մը


Նաիր «Հատուցում» թեման

----------


## Չամիչ

> Եթե կա «քահանա» հասկացություն, ապա կա այն սահմանող, որը սահմանել է հենց տենց, որ պիտի տղամարդը էդ գործով զբաղվի։


Հազիվ թե իգական սեռի որեվէ ներկայացուցիչ վաղ հասակում  փայփայած լինի քահանա դառնալու երազանքը:Էնպես որ նման արգելքներ դնելու կարիքը առանձնապես  չկա, բացի այդ, ցանկության դեպքում կանայք  կարող են տեղ զբաղեցնել  իրենց ուզած ցանկացած ոլորտում:

Խնդիրը  միանգամայն այլ է, կոնկրետ ինձ համար անընդունելի է, որ  Աստծո կերպարը  որոշ տղամարդիկ ներկայացնում են իրանց  մեկաբանությամբ եվ պարտադրում են որ դա ընդունվի որպես  բացարձակ ճշմարտություն:

Չեմ կարծում, որ Աստված ասած լինի ՝ կնոջը արգելվում է քահանա  դառնալ, որովհետեվ ես տենց եմ ուզում---Սովորաբար  քերոփներն են սենց ասում :Cool: : Հավանաբար Աստված ասած կլինի՝ կնոջ առանց այն էլ հոգսաշատ առօրյան թեթեվացնելու  համար  նպատակահարմար եմ համարում,որ քահանայությամբ  տղամարդը զբաղվի:

----------

Ուլուանա (04.09.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Մարդասպանը, համասեռամոլը կարող է դառնալ քահա:
> Հավասարություն է:


Կարծում եմ կնոջը՝ մարդասպանի, համասեռամոլի  հետ համեմատելը այնքան էլ տեղին չէր:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան դու քեզ նվաստացած ես զգում նրանից որ կինը հնրավորություն չուի քահանաուհի ձեռնադրվելու թե այլ խնդիր էլ կա:


Իհարկե կա, իսկ խնդիրն այն է, որ դու  սրա մեջ  խնդիր չես տեսնում: Աստծուն ծառայող մարդը պիտի  նկատի  եվ  պայքարի  մարդկությանը անհանգստացնող  ցանկացած խնդրի դեմ, այլ ոչ թե   կառչի ինչ որ անհասկանալի օրենքներից, որոնք մեծ հաշվով կոչված են հագուրդ տալու տղամարդու եսասիրությանը: :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (04.09.2009), Ուլուանա (04.09.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Իհարկե կա, իսկ խնդիրն այն է, որ դու  սրա մեջ  խնդիր չես տեսնում: Աստծուն ծառայող մարդը պիտի  նկատի  եվ  պայքարի  մարդկությանը անհանգստացնող  ցանկացած խնդրի դեմ, այլ ոչ թե   կառչի ինչ որ անհասկանալի օրենքներից, որոնք մեծ հաշվով կոչված են հագուրդ տալու տղամարդու եսասիրությանը:


 Հարգելիս ես արդեն մեկ անգամ շեշտել եմ,բողքական եկեղեցին ընդունում է կնոջ քահանայությունը ,հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին ոչ:
Փառք աստծո ընտրելու հնարավորոթյուն կա կնոջ համար թող անի այն ինչ ցանկանում է :

----------


## Չամիչ

> Հարգելիս ես արդեն մեկ անգամ շեշտել եմ,բողքական եկեղեցին ընդունում է կնոջ քահանայությունը ,հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին ոչ:
> Փառք աստծո ընտրելու հնարավորոթյուն կա կնոջ համար թող անի այն ինչ ցանկանում է :


Շատ ուրախ եմ իրենց համար, մաղթում եմ բարով քահանայություն: :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

> Էնպես որ նման արգելքներ դնելու կարիքը առանձնապես  չկա,


Դու սահմանողից լավ ե՞ս հասկանում ինչի կարիք կա, ինչի` ոչ։ Եթե այո, ապա կարող ես քահանայի տիպի նոր հասկացություն ստեղծել, որտեղ կլինեն նաեւ կամ միայն կանայք։ Ու ընդհանրապես չեմ հասկանում, ինչի՞ հենց քահանային եք հավակնում։ Ո՞վ ա ձեր ձեռից բռնել, սիրելի կանայք, ստեղծեք ձեր համար մի նոր կրոն կամ նման բան, ու դառեք այդտեղի քահանան։ Իսկ եթե ուզում եք հին կրոնը` Քրիստոնեությունը, ապա *պարտավոր* եք հարգել նրա բոլոր հին ու մաշված կանոնները։

Կարծեմ, ինչան լսել եմ, ակումբում կա «Կանանց անկյուն» կամ դրա տիպի մի բաժին (եթե չկա էլ, կարա լինի, քանի որ հավակնողներ կային, իմ հիշելով)։ Հիմա ի՞նչ, ես բռնեմ ասեմ, որ դա իմ մեր` տղամարդկանց իրավունքների ոնտահարում ա՞։




> բացի այդ, ցանկության դեպքում կանայք  կարող են տեղ զբաղեցնել  իրենց ուզած ցանկացած ոլորտում:


Լավ էր... :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok:  փաստորեն քո ասածից դուրս ա գալիս, որ կանայք թքած ունեն, թե ով ինչ ա սահմանում, ու կարան ամեն բան շրջանցե՞ն։  :Shok: 




> Խնդիրը  միանգամայն այլ է, կոնկրետ ինձ համար անընդունելի է, որ  Աստծո կերպարը  որոշ տղամարդիկ ներկայացնում են իրանց  մեկաբանությամբ եվ պարտադրում են որ դա ընդունվի որպես  բացարձակ ճշմարտություն:


Իմ համար էլ է անընդունելի։ :Tongue:  Աստծո կերպարը պիտի ներկայացնի ոչ թե որեւէ տղամարդ կամ կին, ըստ իր պատկերացման, այլ Աստվածաշունչը, որը հստակ է ու անփոփոխելի։




> Չեմ կարծում, որ Աստված ասած լինի՝ կնոջը արգելվում է քահանա  դառնալ, որովհետեվ ես տենց եմ ուզում---Սովորաբար  քերոփներն են սենց ասում:


Այո, աստված նման բան չի ասել։ Աստված չի ասել նաեւ, որ ինչ-որ մեկը իրավունք ունի կամ պարտավոր է քահանա դառնալու։ Եկեք ընդհանրապես «քահանա» հասկացությունը հանենք։
քերոփը չգիտեմ ինչ է կամ ով է։ Ենթադրում եմ, որ հերթական տափակ սերիալի հերոսներից է։




> Հավանաբար Աստված ասած կլինի՝ կնոջ առանց այն էլ հոգսաշատ առօրյան թեթեվացնելու  համար  նպատակահարմար եմ համարում,որ քահանայությամբ  տղամարդը զբաղվի:


Եթե Աստծո ասածների մասին պիտի խոսենք «հավանաբար»-ով, ապա ավելի լավ է չխոսենք։

----------


## ըշտը

Նախ՝ պէտք չէ բողոքականներին եկեղեցի համարել, քանի որ նրանց դրույթները էապես տարբերվում են իրական եկեղեցու դրույթներից, շատ-շատ բաներ նրանք չեն ընդունում, որ աներեւակայելի է․․․ ինչ որ է․․․  իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է կնոջ քահանայությանը, կասեմ պատճառներից մեկը, որը գուցե իր ենթապատճառները ունի․․․ Կինը չի կարող քահանա դառնալ, որովհետեւ ոչ Քրիստոսը՝ գերագույն քահանայապետը, ոչ նրա աշակերտները, ոչ էլ նրա նախորդները կին չեն եղել։ Բացի սրանից քահանան, Ռամշտայնի ասած, սահմանվել է այնպես, որ պետք է տղամարդ լինի։ Արդ կինը այդ սահմանման մեջ չի մտնում, ու ուղղակի չի կարող քահանա կոչվել, եթե նույնիսկ շաաատ ուզի, կամ բողոքական չգիտեմինչը թույլատրի եւ այլն․․․ Այս ամենը բայց հեչ չի նշանակում որ կինը տղամարդուց ինչ-որ բանով պակաս է, կամ նրա ծառայությունը Աստծու առաջ ավելի փոքր է․․․Մի բան էլ․ որ ծառայությունը միայն քահանա կամ միանձնուհի լինելու մեջ չէ, նույնիսկ սրտանց տրված մի բաժակ ջուրը Աստծու աչքին շատ մեծ է։

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ու ընդհանրապես չեմ հասկանում, ինչի՞ հենց քահանային եք հավակնում։ Ո՞վ ա ձեր ձեռից բռնել, սիրելի կանայք, ստեղծեք ձեր համար մի նոր կրոն կամ նման բան, ու դառեք այդտեղի քահանան։


Ափսոս որ իմ գրառումները չես կարդում, կամ ուշադիր չես կարդում, փորձիր ավելի ուշադիր կարդալ, կատարիր մեջբերում իմ գրածից, նոր քահանա  դառնալու իմ հավակնության մասին ինչ որ գրառումեր կատարիր:




> Աստծո կերպարը պիտի ներկայացնի ոչ թե որեւէ տղամարդ կամ կին, ըստ իր պատկերացման, այլ Աստվածաշունչը, որը հստակ է ու անփոփոխելի։


Աստծո մասին կոնկրետ իմ պատկերացումները  վեր են գրքային  սահմանումներից, վերջերս հայտնաբերել են  կտակարան ըստ Հուդայի, որտեղ  Հուդայի կերպարը  լիովին տարբերվում է  մինչ օրս ընդունված  դավաճան Հուդայի կերպարից: Աստվածշունչը խմբագրող մի խումբ մարդիկ  իրենց հայեցողությամբ  այդ կտակարանը չեն ընդգրկել Աստվածաշնչի մեջ: Սա այլ թեմա է, բայց խոսուն փաստ է եվ  կարծում եմ մտորելու  տեղիք է տալիս:

----------

Ambrosine (06.09.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ափսոս որ իմ գրառումները չես կարդում, կամ ուշադիր չես կարդում, փորձիր ավելի ուշադիր կարդալ, կատարիր մեջբերում իմ գրածից, նոր քահանա  դառնալու իմ հավակնության մասին ինչ որ գրառումեր կատարիր:


Չամիչ ջան, արի իրար սխալ չհասկանանք։ :Wink:  Ես չեմ ասում, որ դու կամ որեւէ մեկը հավակնում եք քահանա *դառնալ*, ամենեւին։ «...ինչու *եք* հավակնում...» ասելով ես նկատի ունեմ ոչ թե կոնկրետ անձանց, այլ ընդհանուր կանանց, որոնք կողմ են, որ կինը լինի քահանա։
Հիմա եթե կան մի խումբ կանայք, որոնք ուզում են, որ կինը դառնա քահանա, ուրեմն նրանք, ընդհանուր, առանց շեշտելու որեւէ կոնկրետ մեկին, որը կարող է եւ չհավակնի, հավակնում են այդ «պաշտոնին», այսինքն` հավակնում են, որ իրենց սեռի ներկայացուցիչներից մեկը դառնա քահանա։

Գուցե մի քիչ կոռեկտ չէի գրել` «հավակնել քահանային», բայց հուսով եմ հիմա իրար հասկացանք։  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

